# New To Machining ... As A Hobby



## ahnatiw (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Well, after a year of watching YouTube videos on machining, CNC milling, and so on, I made the plunge.

So far, I have purchased an Eventherm 22" Kiln (for heat treating knives), a Busy Bee Cx-601 Mill, BB CX-701 Lathe and used 12x6 Surface Grinder (same as the Grizzly G5963)

My first task was to replace the unfriendly tool post holder on the lathe  (holds 4 tools, but each needs to be manually shimmed...no thanks).  Unfortunately, the chose non-standard mount scheme...vs. The more standard wide t-slot method.

So, my first turning projects was to make a new tool post stud adapter...It was bit stressful using the lathe to make a part for the lathe...need to tear apart the compound to check the fit.  Well, it all worked out. Put on a AXA wedge style holder purchased from Accusize (Canadian web retailer)

I also had to mill off about 1/8" on the compound "column" in order to allow the use of 1/2" tool holders, otherwise I would not be able to get the tools inline with the center of rotation.

All worked out (machining cast iron was really cool).

Here are a few pics.  I had to reduce the thickness of the nuts (yah surface grinder) and then make a custom wrench (did not want to grind down one from the set).  Really enjoyed the mods.








Sorry for the long intro post.  

Look forward to hearing from you guys.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks nice, Al.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bill W. (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome Al.  Funny how much fun it is once you get started...
Bill


----------



## Chippy (Apr 13, 2016)

You see kids, that's how it start, a few videos a week, then every day. You tell your self I can handle it, then you buy a machine and some tools. At this point you don't even realize it but there's no turning back. Then one day you walk in to your garage full of machines and tools, and say to your self what have I done, it happened so fast, and that's when you realize you are a full blown addict.

Welcome to this thing we call a hobby, but we all know it's really a disease.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  Isn't it great to be able to fix your stuff with your own stuff!  Plus, if you don't have what you need, you have more stuff to buy!  By the way, looks like you have a BXA QCTP there, not an AXA.  I think I'm reading 250-111 on the post which would indicate a BXA.  Think AXA has a 150 on it, CDCOtools.com refers to them as the 200-series for the BXA, 100-series for the AXA.  Hey, bigger is usually better!  Just in case you start ordering a bunch of AXA tool holders.

Bruce


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome aboard. Once I retired 21 years ago, "WORK" became just another 4 letter word not used. LOL  Have fun and relax, it only gets better.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Apr 13, 2016)

"Welcome to the forum! Isn't it great to be able to fix your stuff with your own stuff! Plus, if you don't have what you need, you have more stuff to buy! By the way, looks like you have a BXA QCTP there, not an AXA. I think I'm reading 250-111 on the post which would indicate a BXA. Think AXA has a 150 on it, CDCOtools.com refers to them as the 200-series for the BXA, 100-series for the AXA. Hey, bigger is usually better! Just in case you start ordering a bunch of AXA tool holders."

Hi
No it is a AXA toolpost.
111 = AXA
222 = BXA
333 = CXA


----------



## TC0853 (Apr 13, 2016)

Chippy said:


> You see kids, that's how it start, a few videos a week, then every day. You tell your self I can handle it, then you buy a machine and some tools. At this point you don't even realize it but there's no turning back. Then one day you walk in to your garage full of machines and tools, and say to your self what have I done, it happened so fast, and that's when you realize you are a full blown addict.
> 
> Welcome to this thing we call a hobby, but we all know it's really a disease.



Actually, for me, it was my wife that said "what have you done?"


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 13, 2016)

jeff_g1137 said:


> "Welcome to the forum! Isn't it great to be able to fix your stuff with your own stuff! Plus, if you don't have what you need, you have more stuff to buy! By the way, looks like you have a BXA QCTP there, not an AXA. I think I'm reading 250-111 on the post which would indicate a BXA. Think AXA has a 150 on it, CDCOtools.com refers to them as the 200-series for the BXA, 100-series for the AXA. Hey, bigger is usually better! Just in case you start ordering a bunch of AXA tool holders."
> 
> Hi
> No it is a AXA toolpost.
> ...


Ah, you are correct!

Bruce


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 13, 2016)

Good luck with the new machines . Welcome.


----------



## ahnatiw (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  Did I mention that me, two other guys and a dolly moved them from my garage...up 4 stairs to the house and then down an L-shaped flight of stairs to the basement.    

Luckily, based on many videos I had rented an engine hoist...there was no way we could lift the lathe onto the bench (and get the drip pan underneath it).

We did get the mill up without the hoist, but the weight is much more evenly distributed.

Glad no one was injured and the machines were unscathed.

Next step (after making a bunch of cabinets and drawers) is a power drawbar...I like the pneumatic air cylinder version that Hossmachine (Daniel Kemp) came up with based on a design from the LittleMachineShop. Here is the link for those interested  http://www.hossmachine.info/projects_7.html#power drawbar

Bought a larger bore cylinder so I can shorten the lever and make it more compact.

Will post pictures as I progress.

Al


----------



## brino (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello neighbour and welcome to the site!

It is good to see a strong Canuk contingent here.

-brino


----------



## ahnatiw (Apr 14, 2016)

brino said:


> Hello neighbour and welcome to the site!
> 
> It is good to see a strong Canuk contingent here.
> 
> -brino



Nice to e-meet you.  I am in Stittsville and often go to/through Almonte in summer on our way to Cedar Cove on White Lake.  Great to meet a fellow hobbiest so close, I see a beer at the Barley Mow on the river in the future 

Cheers 

Al


----------



## Garyg (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm in Carleton Place. I new to this hobby. I recently bought a Busy bee CX706 and a CX600. So much to learn.


----------

